

Video of Google+ iOS app running on an iPhone 4 - joejohnson
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/06/heres-google-for-ios-running-on-an-iphone-4/?awesm=tnw.to_19sDx&utm_campaign&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=google.com&utm_content=twitter-publisher-other

======
zeedotme
hey thanks for submitting but do you mind changing the title to "photo" or
"image"?

~~~
joejohnson
I would, but it looks like I missed the edit window. Sorry

